# Lk2552 pto problems



## PAWPAW601 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello forum folks. I'm new here and in need of information on my tractor. The PTO shifter engages but PTO does not turn. I have narrowed it down to a spring and coupling/clutch not connected anymore. I have found this in the parts diagram but have not been able to get to it in the transmission. I have removed the shifter plate, the fork plate, plate off bottom, and the PTO shaft, but can't get to it. any help out there? I hope I don't have to break the tractor in half.
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea on your situation but still wanted to welcome you to the forum nonetheless!


----------

